# TPU and GPU Steam Groups



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 16, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/GraphicsCards

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/tpugrp

feel free to join!

the GPU group is one I made, trying to get as many gamers as possible to keep them up to date on latest gpus being released etc.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweet man and I am in.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 16, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sweet man and I am in.



sweet, now 71 members heh


----------



## Nordic (Jun 17, 2013)

I saw your steam invite and joined. Why not sorta speak.


----------

